# Your Goals for the Future



## departuresong (Dec 17, 2009)

What are some goals you have for the future?

If anybody would be willing to comment on mine (from my blog), please please please do.



> I’ve heard multiple times from multiple people that nobody achieves goals unless they write them down.  So I’m writing mine down.
> 
> *     * Get out of Minnesota and find somewhere bigger and better.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, another person that doesn't know what to do with college! 

I sympathize with your goal to get out of Minnesota. I'd like to move out of Florida, but I really would like to stay in my house, too. I like living with my parents. I don't want to live alone.

As for my goals... this may sound corny, but I want to change the world. I don't want to be an accountant or something. I want to be a senator or something like that. I know I complain about the US a lot, but I don't think the solution is to move away. I ant to do something to change it. I can't run for president (at least, not in the US), but that doesn't mean I can't do anything. I'm trying to stay informed with news in the US (and around the world, though that's harder) and learning more about this country's history so that I can better understanding. If I can't do anything in the US, then maybe I can help my home country.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 17, 2009)

Why would you want to leave Florida, if I may ask? Miami is a lovely city, albeit there are some parts that are pretty f'd up.

Kudos to you for being ambitious, though. I really like that you want to fix the problem instead of running away from it. I hope you do it.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 17, 2009)

*Get out of West Virginia.*
West Virginia is a sad dying shithole that tries desperately to keep its young people in-state so they can keep its economy circling the drain just a little bit longer. I can't even do what I want to do here. Everyone I talk to, no matter how much they complain about this place, says they aren't leaving because it has a place in their heart or something; I have no feelings like this whatsoever for my home state. As dumb and clichéd as it sounds, I feel trapped here. I'm going to leave and never look back. I at least need a place with lots of nice restaurants and scenery. And preferably a gay scene.

*Make it into art school*
Did I mention I'm willing to put myself into exorbitant debt to get out of West Virginia? I'm going to an out-of-state art school, definitely. I've already been accepted to one and am working on getting into my first choice with a scholarship. I'm going to work my ass off and major in illustration. :v

*Actually make it as an artist*
Considering I'd probably kill myself before going back to my parents' house, this is the only real choice I have. I'd like to eventually work my way up to doing movie/video game concept art.

*Begin expressing my real gender identity more proficiently*
This will probably start in college and explode once I have my own house. I'll probably have to wait until my exorbitant college debt is paid off before I can start altering my body, but I dunno, I may end up being happy living non-op genderqueer. Need more experimenting. 

*OPTIONAL: get rich, live kickass hedonistic lifestyle, laugh at west virginia from my high horse*
_best possible way my life can turn out. _


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 17, 2009)

1: be happy
2:


----------



## Minish (Dec 17, 2009)

Go into the RAF as something or go to uni to study something. Yeah, I have no idea what those somethings might be. Although if I went to uni, I'd almost definitely study sociology.

I guess my immediate plans are just to prepare myself for heading for an officer position in the RAF. Because I sure as hell know I can do it, just like my family do, and I won't let the opportunity pass up and hate myself for not at least trying when I first join. :/

And... I still haven't decided on the RAF or uni. It's been 50-50 for the past two or so years. >___< I really want to do both, but I want to do whichever I choose as soon as I leave school and that'll be it, so I won't get the RAF to sponsor me through uni or anything. Sigh. Annoying, since I really need to be looking at universities soon if I'm going to go to one. I guess I'm leaning towards RAF, though...

Oh, and like, be happy. I'm not a plan-making person at all, I tend to be a 'go with the flow' type... I don't tend to worry about the future until it hits me. Which isn't exactly the greatest 'type' to be. :/ I guess I want to have children at some point...?

Something I really want to do is get away from this stupid place. Both the RAF and uni attracts me because either way, I can go somewhere I haven't been before and start my own life.

...kind of ironic when I was told that the country's officer training place is apparently ten miles from my house. ...Yeah.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 17, 2009)

Ummmm. 

*1. Figure out what the hell I want to do when I finish university.*

I absolutely love being at uni, but I've only got a year and a half left here, and it feels like everyone else has their life planned out, while I don't have a clue. I couldn't love sociology more, but I'm not entirely sure what I can do with it that I'd actually enjoy. I'm highly considering doing a master's degree when I finish (I'm working hard and trying to get a first class degree, which would mean I could, in theory, apply to pretty much any uni I wanted), but I'm not sure what to do it _in_; again, I love sociology, but doing a BA and MA in the same subject isn't normally recommended because it's so limiting.
All I know is, I want to do something worthwhile, useful and good.

*2. Keep up with my worthwhile stuff. *

I do quite a bit of charity/activist work and I absolutely love it. My friends (well, mostly my sister) ask "Do you actually think you can change anything/make a difference?". but I honestly think I can, and even if I don't, doing said work gives me an immense feeling of fulfillment, so it's still doing good, even if it's just on a personal level. And I really, really want to keep up with said work when I finish university, but without the societies and groups, I worry about how feasable that'll be. 

*3. Live in a different country.*

Similar to what the others have been saying about moving state; I really quite like the UK, but the world's so huge and I've only seen a tiny fraction of it and experienced only one culture. I enjoy travelling, but to get to anywhere outside of Europe, you pretty much have to use air travel, and simply spending two weeks at a hotel in a country is hardly experiencing what the country is really like. Unfortunately, I have no skill whatsoever in learning languages, so as it stands, it'll pretty much have to be an English-speaking country (and also one I can get a work visa for, which I realize isn't as easy as it sounds). But I can do it.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 17, 2009)

in no particular order:

*1) Get out of Yorkshire*
All the unis I've applied to are at least an hour away so I won't have to stay here all the time starting in September. Some bits of Yorkshire are pretty cool (York, Leeds etc) but Doncaster (and the whole South) is pretty bollocks. I love Nottingham to death so maybe I could live there at some point. I don't think I could live permanently in another country, my family's already extremely spread out.

*2) Travel everywhere*
I haven't been many places due to lack of money... so when I'm done with uni and have a good job I want to go visit loooaaaadddsss of places :D

*3) Get married and adopt a kid*
Self explanitary

*4) Figure out what career I want*
Hopefully I'll get an idea at uni.

_*5) DON'T END UP POOR*_
I don't want my future kid to live as I do now :( 

*6) Beat social anxiety*
It's getting better recently (omg I actually used the phone FOUR TIMES in the past month!!) but I want to be able to do everything without shitting bricks.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 18, 2009)

1 - i want to be happy.
2 - i want to overcome my social anxiety. i don't want to use it as a crutch. not that i have; i don't ever want to feel like it's a reasonable excuse.
3 - i want to help others be happy. i could write books, i could make music. it's up in the air at this point. i would be happy doing either. i'd love to do both!


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 18, 2009)

*4. Stay happy.*

:)


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 18, 2009)

*Go to university.*
Preferably in Aberdeen or Dundee, to complete a degree in English. I want to be a Master of Arts, dammit! I want to get a good education so I can reach my other life goals. Gotta get the grades this year, though.

*Travel and create experiences.*
I'd love to visit Thailand. My parents went there for their honeymoon and the pictures they have are incredible! I wish I could have gone. I've been to a lot of amazing and beautiful places already (Egypt and the States really stick out to me), and I want to see more.

*Get married and have children.*
What? I'm allowed to have stereotypically female aspirations, screw you.

*Publish a novel.*
I'd love for other people to care about my favourite pastime. I'm musically retarded; I'm the most awkward dancer; my drawing and painting skills are sub-par; but I like to think I'm at least vaguely talented at writing. I love it enough to want to make a career out of it, but... I don't think I'd be a great journalist and god knows that being a novelist is hardly likely to take off. Ah well. I want to try anyway.

*Love myself.*


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 18, 2009)

*Get married. *Fuck civil unions.

*Publish a novel.* Because I don't want to have wasted years of my life writing for no tangible product.

*Discover something cool and biology-y.*

*Die happy.* I want to die happy, secure in the knowledge that my life has been lived to the fullest extent possible.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 18, 2009)

*Get to uni*

Ugh I hate the fact that I still can't choose between English or History and I need to make that choice *fairly soon*. But regardless, I want to go to uni. Preferably somewhere far away from London, because I actually want to experience living semi-independently before I have to live in the real world.

*Travel around*

Yeah this might have to be an optional extra because it's expensive as hell. But still, I wouldn't mind seeing a bit more of the world than just the tiny corner of Europe that I've spent the last sixteen years in.

*Live in a foreign country for a short period of time*

Not just a holiday, but a year or so living and working would be nice. It'd probably have to be an English-speaking country because I suck at anything that isn't German.

*Find love*

This one speaks for itself I guess.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Graduate from college* 
Astrophysics? English? Org Chem? Biology? I DON'T KNOOOOW

*Make music*
music that's actually good

*???*
who knows


----------



## Jolty (Dec 18, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> *Get married. *Fuck civil unions.


HELL YEAH.



goldenquagsire said:


> Ugh I hate the fact that I still can't choose between English or History and I need to make that choice *fairly soon*. But regardless, I want to go to uni. Preferably somewhere far away from London, because I actually want to experience living semi-independently before I have to live in the real world.


do joint honours!! you can do both :D English and History is a common combination


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 18, 2009)

> do joint honours!! you can do both :D English and History is a common combination


but I keep flip-flopping between the two. sometimes I really fucking hate English and sometimes I really fucking hate History and then at other times I love them more than oxygen.

I'll probably do joint honours if only because I'm an indecisive weed. :(


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 18, 2009)

- Live for a bit
- Die
- Get into uni somehow along the way
- Think up some better life goals.


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 18, 2009)

1) Get good grades in my GCSE's.
2)Get into College, even if my mother says to stay in sixth form when I'm older. 
3)Get into a uni.
4)Get a job, hopefully as a Botanist/Biologist.
5)Adopt a Kid. (I am *not* waking up several times during the night for some effing baby dammit. >:( )


----------



## Digital Hazard (Dec 18, 2009)

(in no particular order)

1. Hear from my girlfriend soon (haven't heard from her since July)
2. Take over the world (Even my parents think I'd make an excellent tyrant, LOL!), establishing a worldwide Communist Dictatorship that could be compared to Soviet Russia under Stalin's regime!
3. Wreak my ultimate vengeance on those who caused me nothing but pain, anger, and misery by having them killed.
4. Marry my girlfriend and start a family.
5. Adopt a baby girl from China.
6. Rule Earth as supreme Communist overlord for the rest of my life.
7. Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Jolty (Dec 18, 2009)

Digital Hazard said:


> (in no particular order)
> 
> 1. Hear from my girlfriend soon (haven't heard from her since July)
> 2. Take over the world (Even my parents think I'd make an excellent tyrant, LOL!), establishing a worldwide Communist Dictatorship that could be compared to Soviet Russia under Stalin's regime!
> ...


i fuckin' love you man


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 19, 2009)

1) Finish studies. I want to end up being a scientist of some sort.
2) Move out. I want to live in a beach house
3) Get another uni degree in another subject. Because I can.
4) Have a family.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 20, 2009)

1. Finish High School 
2. Get OUT of Alaska.
3. Get accepted and go to college with two of my best friends. <3
4. Travel everywhere. Hopefully Japan, Italy, other areas of Europe, and New Zealand.
5. Go to medical school, and become an anesthesiologist.
6. Married/ have kids
7. Do many crazy things before I die.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 28, 2009)

1) Come out of my shell and actually be able to talk to people.
Preferably before this happens I stop talking about it as if I'm all "Uhhh I'm so useless I'm unpopular I'll always be alone!" and then get the courage to talk to the girl I like.

2) Go to university (a good one!)
A year or so ago I was more optimistic about this, thinking I would get into a good one, maybe not Oxbridge but I thought I might get a chance to go there if I pushed myself hard enough, now I feel doubtful about getting into one as good as the ones my brother applied to.

3) Get a job that I enjoy to some extent
Don't really care about pay so long as I can live on it. Hopefully not an office job. I'd want to do something practical but I'm not too good at that stuff. I'm the sort of person who can only do work given to him; ask me to think up an experiment or something and run it myself, and I wouldn't. Give me the results and ask me to do some calculations and I'm fine. Probably why I fail at art and stuff too, that. I have no initiative to do stuff like that if nobody asked me to.

4) Live happily ever after
Presuming I've done 1) mainly. Get married, have a couple of good friends, go to Legoland another time!


----------



## Dinru (Dec 28, 2009)

*I'd like to go to a technical school one day to study Graphic Design.*
I've always had a passion for creating, and Graphic Design is truly what I love to do most. I just need to get past my inferiority complexes and actually get good. It uses maths and computers too, which I love about it.

*Marry and have many feline children*
Fairly self-explanatory. I've always wanted to marry. I don't really want kids, but I want cats.

*Get over my inferiority complex*
Fairly self explanatory. Working on it.

*Learn many other languages*
I want to be known one day as, "that old lady with the blue hair and five cats who yelled at me in German the other day" or something along those lines <3 I adore language.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 28, 2009)

lose weight. I'm already a genetic risk for diabetes and chron's disease, both of which can be less likely to occur if I'm not overweight. Also then clothes won't be so hard to shop for.
 

 get some self esteem*. *then I'll be able to do stuff that I don't already (like: make that graphic novel I'm too critical of myself to make, publish my art online, go to uni).
 

 convince myself that people like me. and get the hell over cameron someday.
get really good at ASB, because I'm really enjoying it! c:


----------



## Scyther (Dec 28, 2009)

*1. Get ameroq to think about her future*
Yeah.

*Go to a good college and a a degree in something usable*
My dad specifically said he wouldn't co-sign for anything more than a bachelors, and it had to be something I could directly use in a job. It will inevitably turn out to have something with computers, be it programming or science. 

*Travel. A lot.*
Anywhere and everywhere. It's always been my dream, and will remain to be.

*Find a wife and settle down*
Assuming I can... I've always been kinda scared that I'd end up alone with no family, except possibly siblings and pets.

*publish a novel*
Necessary. I won't try to be modest, I can honestly say that I'm relatively good at writing. As Tailsy said, I would do it for a job if it was a reliable career.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 28, 2009)

I want to have a kid some day, but that presents a problem as I have trouble seeing myself involved with anyone romantically.

plus, y'know, the cooties

And now for the vaguer ones:

Discover an animal.
Get over my fear of drowning, which isn't major but it _is_ rather annoying. >:(
Be a bit more outgoing.
Go to college.
Own my own house.
Have my own swimming pool. (kinda clashes with that second one, huh?)
Get better at drawing.
Stop typing out my ambitions on a forum at 12:30 ib the morning, amiright?


----------



## Barubu (Dec 28, 2009)

> Stop typing out my ambitions on a forum at 12:30 ib the morning, amiright?


yeah...............ANYWAYZ:

Have kids (two would suffice)
work on cures for major diseases (Cancer,Diabetes, etc.)
Actually *SEE* a million dollars.
GET A LAPTOP LYK MAH BRUVVAH!(only cooler.)


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2009)

(no particular order)

*Publish a novel*
   In my opinion, I can write fairly well, and my writing will hopefully improve as I get older. I have so many ideas about cool stories to write; I need to be able to do one _well._ And I need to stay motivated about it.

*Get married and have kids*
   Yeah, self-explanatory

*Find a fun career
*   I'm terrified about this; I cannot find a single practical career that interests me even a little bit.

*Get a Master's Degree or equivalent.
* 	...yeah, no particular reason.

*optional: Get insanely rich and live in a cave out in the middle of nowhere. Because that would be awesome.*
[FONT=Sylfaen, serif][/FONT]


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 29, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> Stop typing out my ambitions on a forum at 12:30 ib the morning, amiright?


I see your 12:30 am and raise you a 5:15 am.

I honestly would like to have a normal sleeping pattern someday, but I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 29, 2009)

06:35AM.

Kiss my sleepy behind!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 29, 2009)

Move out of my parent's house and lose contact.
Live life.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 30, 2009)

Go to college
Get out of Malaysia and move to Singapore or Australia
Compete and place well in a Pokemon competitive-battling tournament at least once
Travel to the US or Japan
Get a decent-paying job
Get a life (:P)


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 30, 2009)

> Get out of Malaysia and move to Singapore or Australia


Come to perth! ...actually no don't we're the most boring place in Australia. D:


----------



## Mhaladie (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't have a lot of specific goals, really.

*Learn new things*.
I love learning about basically everything. My favorite things are usually math-y, I like math and physics, but biology is really cool too, and I do enjoy things like literature and history as well, and psychology is awesome, and the mechanics of how people work and interact, though things like economics and sociology, and I would love to learn how to do art type things better, sewing and painting and drawing and acting and doing things with film...

Basically I like everything and so I don't know what to do, but that's pretty ok with me. I love learning stuff.

*Enjoy myself*.
An interesting job would be a plus. Nice social relationships would be good. Time and resources to do things I like. The most realistic career path for me is probably something math-y. Being a mathematician working for the government or something would probably be pretty ok, or being a university professor. Whether I actually have the skill to do either of those things... we'll see. Art would be a nice thing to have as a serious side-thing to do! I could write math picture books.

Really though, as far as specifics, it probably doesn't matter all that much. I'd just to be in such a state of mind that I can enjoy myself no matter what I end up doing.


----------

